# Irish Songs



## Newby (7 Apr 2007)

Was out in a pub the other night. A bit of a session kicked off and each person starting off a song and everyone joining in (sometimes when they knew the words too). Now, it went on for a while but the details are fairly sketchy but I do remember The Galway Girl being one of them. 

I'm wondering if you guys could suggest a list of good songs for this setting. Not the usual Fields of Athenry stuff but some good *lively* Irish sing-a-longs. Sally MacLenane was another one!

Suggestions please!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Apr 2007)

_The Sash My Father Wore_?


----------



## Amygdala (8 Apr 2007)

Perhaps "The hash my father scored" is more apprioate for our loyalist brethren.


----------



## rabbit (9 Apr 2007)

Amygdala said:


> Perhaps "The hash my father scored" is more apprioate for our loyalist brethren.


 
No, perhaps that is the one which is "apprioate" for the other side up north ?


----------



## auto320 (9 Apr 2007)

Were you not thinking of the one that goes "now yer suckin diesel" for the other (non loyalist) side?


----------



## Amygdala (9 Apr 2007)

rabbit said:


> No, perhaps that is the one which is "apprioate" for the other side up north ?


 
I suppose you "know a friend" to help you illustrate your point as you do for most of your arguments.


----------



## Swallows (9 Apr 2007)

I think *phone a friend* might be more appropriate as I dont know what you're all going on about.


----------



## Guest109 (9 Apr 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HYGhU_C_k&mode=related&search=


----------



## z107 (9 Apr 2007)

Back to the original topic, if I may be so bold.

I would suggest no songs! - It really is a nuisance when you hear some drunk person start up in the corner, and your conversation is rudely interrupted by 'shhush shhh...'

If I wanted to hear that, I'd buy the CD and listen to a non-drunk person sing it, in the comfort of my home. They'd probably know more than the first verse too.


----------



## Newby (9 Apr 2007)

The original post was meant in the context of a gathering of people (who want to sing songs and everyone is happy with that) who go round the room asking for everyone for a tune. The only tunes that I could think of were the usual "Fields of Athenry", "Amhran na bhFiann",  "Raglan Road". Just wanted to know if anyone does this or has other suggestions of lively songs  that would be a bit of fun.


----------



## Newbie! (10 Apr 2007)

what about:

Spancill Hill
Courtin in the Kitchen
The Wild Colonial Boy
Peggy Gordon
Take her up to Monto
Cliffs of Dooneen
Finnegans Wake

to name but a few.....look for any luke kelly, clancy brothers or fureys stuff for mainstream songs


----------



## nelly (10 Apr 2007)

red rose cafe, rocky road tp dublin, irish rover..
this link might help too http://www.merryploughboys.com/ballads/index.html 

as yer man says "google it"


----------



## efm (10 Apr 2007)

"The Town of Ballybay" can be good for a laugh in the right crowd, or "Four Green Fields" if you're feeling maudlin and rebellious, or for a bit of thumping on tables "O'Donnell Abu"; or if you're really stuck you could whistle the "Lonesome Boatman"


----------



## car (10 Apr 2007)

"jumbo breakfast roll"


----------



## Marie M (10 Apr 2007)

"Ole, Ole Ole Ole," an old Irish favourite suitable for any occasion.


----------



## Z100 (10 Apr 2007)

What about 'Too Drunk To ****' by The Dead Kennedys?


----------



## propertyprof (11 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _The Sash My Father Wore_?


 
or "the rash my father bore"

 - I'll get me coat!


----------

